# Need a ride??? 2 for tuesday



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

We need 2 more for a trip out to the Yellow Gravel / Edge on Tuesday to split fuel / bait. 

Runs around $50.00 ea for a hundred mile round trip.

Launch out of Shoreline @ 0630.

Forecast looking good as of now.

Jimmy


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Dang. One day late for me...good luck!!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*fishing on tuesday*

Inerested in going ed 857 1039


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Jimmy - If submariner can't go let me know, got my dad down for a visit and would love to get him out.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Full crew, thanks for the responses.

Tail Razor, will keep you in mind for our next trip.

Jimmy


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds good, thanks!


----------

